# Peptides, HGH and why if they're so good why aren't doctors prescribing them?



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

*HGH and peptide use for injuries*​
Doctors should prescribe them more often. Or they should be legalized for human consumption. 1178.57%Doctors shouldn't prescribe them, way to many risks and unknown variables 00.00%Not sure tbh?321.43%


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Just a few things recently on here that got me thinking. I've seen a few posts, I've even done some myself tbh about the use of peptides and them helping to recover from injury's faster. If they're so good why aren't doctors handing out scripts for growth hormone or IGF etc for there healing or anti-inflammatory effects?

You can use IGF for its anti-inflammatory effects apparently? Is it really that good? Better then say just using ibuprofen or something stronger like naproxen without the extra risks involved? What risks though? I asked somebody on here abit ago, who basically brushed the risks aside with a can of pop can be potentially just as bad?

Makes me think, If there is hardly any risks and they're as good as people make out, why are they not being used to treat injuries? "Growth hormone increases collagen synthisis etc etc" I've been on GH for years on and off and it has done nothing for my injuries whatsoever if I'm really honest.

I then read posts like these "oh well it defiantly helps tendonitus BIG TIME bro, it has helped me with my elbows, and we also have a good bit of customer reviews in this forum regarding IGF-1 helping other members here with their tendontius, we just had a guy post about it recently and said it worked wonders for his tendonitus and inflamation"

Which then makes me think does it? Or are people to quick to jump on the bandwagon? Cause so and so says this and thingy says that so it must work etc? Or people want to believe its making them better? Placebo? And its just a good reason/excuse to use them?

I'm not knocking the use of any of these drugs btw, as I have used them myself and that would be hypocritical of me, I just want to know peoples opinions of why doctors aren't prescribing them, or why they're illegal for human consumption, if they're not as bad as people make out and as good as people say they are? Does the NHS just not want certain people to heal better? Some sort of hidden agenda?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Peptides are not FDA approved and they cheaper alternatives to HGH.

If you get a doctor that actually is knowledgeable on this subject (few and far between) they will tell you of the benefits. Although I doubt any will prescribe HGH for healing.

I know a lad who has crones disease, he uses HGH because it helps a great deal. Told the doctor about it, his doctor agreed, yet still wouldn't prescribe him any.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Peps and GH do work in my experience, whilst doing small doses of GH l have noticed my niggling shoulder injury become almost non existant and re the Peps l have noticed a marked change in my physique without the aid of any AAS.

IMO its the same reason doctors don't recommend weed for arthritis, its just not practical or the e done thing.

It is also a fact that the BMI will not licence a self injecting drug.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It is also about cost.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

They do prescribe/use GH in hospitals but it is to costly to prescribe to everyone ..

Cost

At present a milligram of growth hormone costs approximately £23.20 (exc vat).

Examples of cost per annum:

20kg child £ 8,500

30kg child £12,700

(costs are approximate and are based on a dose of 0.05 mg/kg/day =

50micrograms/kg/day).


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree on the costs most defiantly.

So do you guys not think there is any potential harm with these drugs? You see saying something like taking weed for arthritis is something I have heard for years, that many people have said it it just makes me think that old cliche again, which then makes me question its credentials, like its become and old wives tail or myth. Plus I've had weed myself as a kid and I can safely say there are many much better legal pain killers out there without the potential sides of making you abit of a drip (No offense to the pot-heads that haven't gone that way) Just seems like an excuse to smoke weed imo, not cause they have arthritis but because they enjoy it.

Are these peptides possibly the same sort of story? We enjoy the potential benefits of the healing but the fact they can also build muscle aswell so its a even better reason to take them?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SSJay said:


> I agree on the costs most defiantly.
> 
> So do you guys not think there is any potential harm with these drugs? You see saying something like taking weed for arthritis is something I have heard for years, that many people have said it it just makes me think that old cliche again, which then makes me question its credentials, like its become and old wives tail or myth. Plus I've had weed myself as a kid and I can safely say there are many much better legal pain killers out there without the potential sides of making you abit of a drip (No offense to the pot-heads that haven't gone that way) Just seems like an excuse to smoke weed imo, not cause they have arthritis but because they enjoy it.
> 
> Are these peptides possibly the same sort of story? We enjoy the potential benefits of the healing but the fact they can also build muscle aswell so its a even better excuse to take them?


I don't think for a minute the weed thing is a myth, in fact if l am not mistaken it is prescribed in some countries.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> I don't think for a minute the weed thing is a myth, in fact if l am not mistaken it is prescribed in some countries.


Its not a myth no I'm mistaken with my wording, it will work to some degree, however it wont be as good for pain as legal painkillers, which basically makes it pointless imo.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SSJay said:


> Its not a myth no I'm mistaken with my wording, it will work to some degree, however it wont be as good for pain as legal painkillers, which basically makes it pointless imo.


Really ?

From what l understood it was unbeatable as pain killer for the effects of arthritis, you live and learn.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

dont know dont care dont trust anyone in the NHS to make the correct decision for me, ill pay to go private when i have a family....

but If i had an injury now I would research and purchase hgh,peps and such as appropriate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my experiance GP's are clueless concerning these matters, my GP actually noted on my file i have a high understanding of steroids and GH this was after i told him a few things and he said Really i never knew that then looked it up and confirmed i was correct.......

IGF-1 is prescribed in some countries to children, GH is prescribed to both adults and children but as been pointed out cost is a big issue....

i would be more concerned on the amount of NSAID's they do prescribe and the damage they can do to your health....http://adjusthealth.info/health-news/89-40000-deaths-in-usa-caused-by-aspirin-and-painkillers-every-year


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Really ?
> 
> From what l understood it was unbeatable as pain killer for the effects of arthritis, you live and learn.


After years off owning and working on a scrap yard my grandad has arthritis and the odd spliff makes it alto more bearable now in his retirement


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> in my experiance GP's are clueless concerning these matters, my GP actually noted on my file i have a high understanding of steroids and GH this was after i told him a few things and he said Really i never knew that then looked it up and confirmed i was correct.......
> 
> IGF-1 is prescribed in some countries to children, GH is prescribed to both adults and children but as been pointed out cost is a big issue....
> 
> i would be more concerned on the amount of NSAID's they do prescribe and the damage they can do to your health....http://adjusthealth.info/health-news/89-40000-deaths-in-usa-caused-by-aspirin-and-painkillers-every-year


I went with pubertal gyno at 20 before any AAS. got told im screwed unless i have surgery.

i mentioned a few month nolvadex course (all i knew about at the time) that i had read on the net,

he was aggressive back. and said not to mess with anti estrogens as I could be ****ed over.. wish I knew at the time about SERMS diff from AI and id of have a comeback lol


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

SSJay said:


> Just a few things recently on here that got me thinking. I've seen a few posts, I've even done some myself tbh about the use of peptides and them helping to recover from injury's faster. If they're so good why aren't doctors handing out scripts for growth hormone or IGF etc for there healing or anti-inflammatory effects?
> 
> You can use IGF for its anti-inflammatory effects apparently? Is it really that good? Better then say just using ibuprofen or something stronger like naproxen without the extra risks involved? What risks though? I asked somebody on here abit ago, who basically brushed the risks aside with a can of pop can be potentially just as bad?
> 
> ...


Guess your have to try it and judge for yourself . What works for one person will differ from another

Im sure the IGF we get on the net will never compare to the Igf prescribed by your NHS so we can never give a true comparison


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> in my experiance GP's are clueless concerning these matters, my GP actually noted on my file i have a high understanding of steroids and GH this was after i told him a few things and he said Really i never knew that then looked it up and confirmed i was correct.......
> 
> IGF-1 is prescribed in some countries to children, GH is prescribed to both adults and children but as been pointed out cost is a big issue....
> 
> i would be more concerned on the amount of NSAID's they do prescribe and the damage they can do to your health....http://adjusthealth.info/health-news/89-40000-deaths-in-usa-caused-by-aspirin-and-painkillers-every-year


I agree about the pain killers, but do you not think its pretty ridiculous the way they hand quite strong meds like tramadol or codeine etc out like sweets, but then illegalize peptides for human consumption? Or is it specifically just because of the price and potential cancer risk why they dont?

What were the children on igf for btw? Does it actually heal injuries in your opinion?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> I agree about the pain killers, but do you not think its pretty ridiculous the way they hand quite strong meds like tramadol or codeine etc out like sweets, but then illegalize peptides for human consumption? Or is it specifically just because of the price and potential cancer risk why they dont?
> 
> What were the children on igf for btw? Does it actually heal injuries in your opinion?


I have no idea really why they do hand them out like sweets I have a million tramadol at home for my back issue yet I can hardly use them.....

I will dig the children thing out....I think I still have it...

I do believe IGF-1LR3 is good for injuries but useless for muscle growth (different pathways) but the issue is how it is taken and how you as a person understands how it does what it does in the body and most just jab and hope.....same for MGF not thinking that as soon as you add GH, Peptides or IGF-1LR3 then MGF stops proliferation of the muscle cells (not good)


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

SSJay said:


> I agree about the pain killers, but do you not think its pretty ridiculous the way they hand quite strong meds like tramadol or codeine etc out like sweets, but then illegalize peptides for human consumption? Or is it specifically just because of the price and potential cancer risk why they dont?
> 
> What were the children on igf for btw? Does it actually heal injuries in your opinion?


Could it be because there has not been enough tests done on peptides yet + they have not got as much control when it comes to controling peps


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

thoon said:


> Could it be because there has not been enough tests done on peptides yet + they have not got as much control when it comes to controling peps


Could be, I read up awhile ago that unless they spend 50 years researching a product first they're not happy about administrating it in there practice.

So we can be using chems years in advance for all we know.

So 50 years or so down the line at least will no if all these peptides are gtg :thumbup1:


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> I have no idea really why they do hand them out like sweets I have a million tramadol at home for my back issue yet I can hardly use them.....
> 
> I will dig the children thing out....I think I still have it...
> 
> I do believe IGF-1LR3 is good for injuries but useless for muscle growth (different pathways) but the issue is how it is taken and how you as a person understands how it does what it does in the body and most just jab and hope.....same for MGF not thinking that as soon as you add GH, Peptides or IGF-1LR3 then MGF stops proliferation of the muscle cells (not good)


You don't have to bud I'll research it myself online, less of a ballache for ya, thought you might know why they give it them off that bat thats all why I asked you.

I might start a new thread on how to administer hgh, mgf, igf and peptides altogether, thanks.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

191aa vs 192aa On Gensci's site

Pure 191AA hGH

Jintropin® is the only hGH brand in China that are purely 191 amino acid. Because of this patented secretion technology.

Most other Chinese hGH brands, although claims there are also 191 amino acid hGH, are either 192 amino acid hGH or still

contain small amount of 192 amino acid by testing.

* The least amount of antibody formation caused

Jintropin® for injection causes the least amount of antibody formation (about 3%, like Genotropin® and Humatrope®) after one month injection (Jintropin® AQ doesn't raise any at all). While most other Chinese brands typically cause antibody formation in about 25-50% of people. These antibodies will gradually stop your body's hGH from functioning. Therefore always be

careful not to use a cheap, low quality brand of hGH.

I honestly didnt relise it was in the 25-50% range that people could develop antibodies. They're also saying it only takes the slightest bit of 192aa to start them and even though UGL like hyge etc all say 191aa on there products there is a chance they will still have a slight amount of 192aa in there also.

Have any of you had your natural GH levels tested recently?

As much as I like Hyge, I might just completely sack them off and go onto pharma grade now I know this.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Cost & the fact that they believe their existing compounds are effective. 

Weed is legal with a Medical Certificate in California & they have shops where you can buy the stuff.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Dublin said:


> Because GH can lead to insulin resistance and can aggravate cancer cells I believe


So can a tin of quality streets...... :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I've read the best way to use GH is every second day so as not to develop the negative sides


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> 191aa vs 192aa On Gensci's site
> 
> Pure 191AA hGH
> 
> ...


this is very old and the patent is not valid in fact i am certain it never was, Gensci sources started a rumor about Ansomone years ago saying it was 192aa when it became available and everyone believed them although no independent lab test was produced yet everyone wanted one to prove otherwise, it is worth saying that pharma GH started life as 192aa.....

original Hyge is not a UGL it is a GMP certified lab in china just as Gensci is......more rumors to cancel out the competition by putting doubt in the buyers minds........but as i said this is old stuff.....


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is very old and the patent is not valid in fact i am certain it never was, Gensci sources started a rumor about Ansomone years ago saying it was 192aa when it became available and everyone believed them although no independent lab test was produced yet everyone wanted one to prove otherwise, it is worth saying that pharma GH started life as 192aa.....
> 
> original Hyge is not a UGL it is a GMP certified lab in china just as Gensci is......more rumors to cancel out the competition by putting doubt in the buyers minds........but as i said this is old stuff.....


Its pretty scary tbh, potentially messing up your natural hgh for life would do the opposite of what people do it for. Anti aging would lead to premature aging, and muscle mass to muscle waste instead, making it a double edged sword..

Have you heard about people being wrongly diagnosed with firbomyalgia, when really there hgh isn't functioning properly? How do these young guys mess their natural hgh up in the first place then?

Your post was reassuring to read, I just hope you're right.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Think you'll find that Pscarb is right about most, if not all things BB wise.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I don't have a clue about peptides. Seems very intersting though. How often and how long do you need run these peptides? And what benefits will you see from them?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> I don't have a clue about peptides. Seems very intersting though. How often and how long do you need run these peptides? And what benefits will you see from them?


You bumped my months old thread to ask these? :lol:

Read Pscarbs sticky peptides for dummies, its in his sig. Its answers everything you need to know


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

SSJay said:


> You bumped my months old thread to ask these? :lol:
> 
> Read Pscarbs sticky peptides for dummies, its in his sig. Its answers everything you need to know


How the hell did I bump this? It showed up in the recent threads in top right of main page... Someone must have posted and deleted it?

Anyway I will check out pscarbs info, I'm very interested in these peptides.


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Ill tell you why they don't prescibed gh etc as my consultant x2 told me when having shoulder probs and showed him a medical excerpt about a dr in USA who's been using it since the 60's for treatment to joints, the consultants consider it and this is their words "it's quackery " and they wouldn't consider using it nhs or private


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I know a friend that self prescribes HGH to help with crones disease. Finds it really does help. Told him to ask to doctor to prescribe it but the doctor simply said no. Think it all comes down to money, HGH treatment must be expensive per patient?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I've a friend with MS and I'm pretty sure he is prescribed IGF - he has an injector like an insulin pen.

He also self administers cannibus - it allows him to massively lower his use of pain killers and almostly completely and relieves muscle pains.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Cost I think is the main reason. That & prolly that the pharmas haven't got round to influencing the NHS yet, to make them buy it.

My father has had a couple of strokes in the past, he keep hanging on the - tough old bsatrd he is.

Been toying with the idea of giving him HGH. It might just make him feel a bit better.

Anyone got any thoughts? I know that Aus used to give his gran 5mg of Anavar ed, well he said he did. Should I give him a small dose?

I just wanna do the best I can for him, he's prolly only got a year at the most left.

@Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You could give him half saturation dose of GHRP-2 or IPAM along with mod GRF I have given protocols like this to freinds who are above 50 with great success


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

MrM said:


> I've a friend with MS and I'm pretty sure he is prescribed IGF - he has an injector like an insulin pen.
> 
> He also self administers cannibus - it allows him to massively lower his use of pain killers and almostly completely and relieves muscle pains.


your friend should talk to his doc and ask about sativex , which a cannabis extract licensed for use in the UK (its a liquid you spray into your mouth ) , he would probably have to fight his CCG to get it prescribed (its £375 for 3 x 10ml ) -worth pursuing if it helps him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Cost I think is the main reason. That & prolly that the pharmas haven't got round to influencing the NHS yet, to make them buy it.
> 
> My father has had a couple of strokes in the past, he keep hanging on the - tough old bsatrd he is.
> 
> ...


you know yourself you would be on very rocky ground if anything happened while using it (either GH or peptides) , it might be best to explain them to him and ...help /show him how to do it himself rather than you do it, if you think he's willing to try it anyway theres no reason he cant/wont do it himself (unless you were going to stab him in the ar5e while he was asleep) .

sit down and have a chat with him mate.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

pugster said:


> your friend should talk to his doc and ask about sativex , which a cannabis extract licensed for use in the UK (its a liquid you spray into your mouth ) , he would probably have to fight his CCG to get it prescribed (its £375 for 3 x 10ml ) -worth pursuing if it helps him.


Ill mention it to him, but he's a bit of a "home gardner" and uses some kind if fancy vaporiser - I'm not sure he'd get the same enjoyment from a spray. His consultant was very supportive about the cannibus use - said the only real issue with it is lung/throat cancer in later life and this prob won't be an issue with his prognosis.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

pugster said:


> you know yourself you would be on very rocky ground if anything happened while using it (either GH or peptides) , it might be best to explain them to him and ...help /show him how to do it himself rather than you do it, if you think he's willing to try it anyway theres no reason he cant/wont do it himself (unless you were going to stab him in the ar5e while he was asleep) .
> 
> sit down and have a chat with him mate.


He can't speak really but knows what's going on. Mum agrees she'd like to do it. But if it ever 'got out' I was doing this...I would be fvked!

I could ofc give him some var, which I would prefer to do.

Oramorph with some Modafinal would be great...but again not something I'd want to do as its an Opiate. He'd feel so much better though.

He's just getting over Pneumonia...& you know my sister all of a sudden has time for him...odd that really. Nothing to do with the will ofc...noooo!!

This is all hypothetical & I wouldn't under any circumstances do any of this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

note i am not a doctor and you need to do more research , but indications show drugs like modafinal might not be needed to combat fatigue under therapy with something like igf-1 lr3.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3438410/

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/15396-cool-article-igf-1-lr3.html


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Out of interest, how long do peptides need to be ran for to see and substantial effects/changes?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

funkdocta said:


> Out of interest, how long do peptides need to be ran for to see and substantial effects/changes?


it differs from person to person i can normally tell within a week, i know some who it takes longer but they admittedly used cheap peptides, i have set a protocol out for a mate and he and his wife saw the differences in 2-3 days on average given decent peptides and consistency 1-2 weeks but just like GH the results are not spectacular


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it differs from person to person i can normally tell within a week, i know some who it takes longer but they admittedly used cheap peptides, i have set a protocol out for a mate and he and his wife saw the differences in 2-3 days on average given decent peptides and consistency 1-2 weeks but just like GH the results are not spectacular


That's very interesting. In regards to GH that's why I asked because I know GH effects are slow and build up over time. I'm very interested in trying these peptides. My main reason for using them would be for improved skin, ligaments and general physique shape. Do you think I could benefit from peptides and on average how long do you think it would be worth running initially?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how long it is worth running is down to you and available money.....

you know little about peptides and thats cool buddy but if you think of all the effects you would get from injectable GH and then apply those to peptides but better as they release your own GH.....


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Cost I think is the main reason. That & prolly that the pharmas haven't got round to influencing the NHS yet, to make them buy it.
> 
> My father has had a couple of strokes in the past, he keep hanging on the - tough old bsatrd he is.
> 
> ...


i read tb500 works well for stroke patients


----------

